# Mountainbiker aus dem Raum Kronach gesucht



## Kronach (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo an Alle.
Ich, 29, suche Biker aus dem Raum Kronach für Touren am Wochenende / Feierabend in der Umgebung.

Fahre selbst seit Jahren Mountainbike - Singletrails, Cross Country-Touren zwischen 30 und 80 KM. Leider fährt aus meinem Bekanntenkreis fast keiner MTB. Könnte mir auch mal Wochenendtrips mit Tagesetappen vorstellen in den Alpen / Schwarzwald / Fichtelgebirge / Rennsteig etc.

Wer Lust hat sich zu treffen, einfach mal melden. Das Leistungsniveau spielt keine Rolle. 
Würde mich auf Antwort freuen.
Wohne übrigens in KC


----------



## Kronach (13. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geländesportler (3. Februar 2013)

Sorry, bin aus Ku. Aber hier war mal ein tread wo noch a paar Leute aus dem Frankenwald und Umgebung vertreten waren. Kann diesen leider nimmer finden. WE touren gehen bestimmt mal.


----------



## kudo (20. Februar 2013)

Servus, komme auch aus dem KUraum, hab das gleiche Problmem. Würde mich freuen wenn mal was geht.
Gruß  Udo


----------



## geländesportler (20. Februar 2013)

OK eventuell gehe ich am We  mal biken. kommt aber auf die Schneelage drauf an. Kann aber nochmal schreiben.


----------



## kudo (21. Februar 2013)

Bin am WE anderweitig unterwegs.  Aber wenn die weiße Sche... weg ist geht bestimmt mal was.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. März 2013)

der Frankenwald Fred ist der hier:

Frankenfred

schreib doch mal den schu2000 an, der kommt aus der KC Ecke.
Wir sind schon öfter mal rund um KC/Steinwiesen/Wallenfels unterwegs.


----------

